# So, what are your favorite plant foods to forage?



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Can you tell I'm looking forward to spring? :lol:


My personal favorites....

Any of the edible berries (raspberry being #1)
Milkweed pods
Fiddleheads
Dandelion leaves (the brand new ones that come out in early spring)


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Really love the morels, fiddles will be tried this year for the first time.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

My favorite plant foods to forage in the spring are the ones already listed and ramps.


----------



## Next Bite (Mar 4, 2012)

Fresh wild asparagus and morels.  

Never tried milkweed pods or fiddleheads. How do you fix those little morsels?


----------



## deer sluger (Jan 22, 2013)

Anish said:


> Can you tell I'm looking forward to spring? :lol:
> 
> 
> My personal favorites....
> ...


I did not no you could eat milkweed pods are they good


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

deer sluger said:


> I did not no you could eat milkweed pods are they good


They make a good trail snack. Actually, they are REALLY good. You have to pick them when they are about half the size fully developed or smaller. The smaller the better. Just pop open the pod and pick out the immature seed packet. Pop it in your mouth. A couple of years ago I was showing my oldest son's girlfriend how to eat these, started walking down the path, looked back and there she was loading her pockets and munching on one :lol:. Don't eat the pod its self though. Very bitter.


----------



## deer sluger (Jan 22, 2013)

Anish said:


> They make a good trail snack. Actually, they are REALLY good. You have to pick them when they are about half the size fully developed or smaller. The smaller the better. Just pop open the pod and pick out the immature seed packet. Pop it in your mouth. A couple of years ago I was showing my oldest son's girlfriend how to eat these, started walking down the path, looked back and there she was loading her pockets and munching on one :lol:. Don't eat the pod its self though. Very bitter.


 Learn some thing new every day.thanks Anish


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

deer sluger said:


> Learn some thing new every day.thanks Anish


I've heard their flavor described as being like mozzarella cheese. I guess there is something similar in flavor to mozzarella, but not quite. Hard to describe, but definitely one of my favorites!


----------



## spoikey (Jan 18, 2005)

Anish said:


> Don't eat the pod its self though. Very bitter.


Not true, they are excellent cooked and drizzled with butter. They do have to be young pods though.

I harvest several types of shrooms, leeks, milkweed pods, and several kinds of berries. Also a few other things I can't think of at the moment. Several different kinds of medicinal plants and roots too.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

spoikey said:


> Not true, they are excellent cooked and drizzled with butter. They do have to be young pods though.
> 
> I harvest several types of shrooms, leeks, milkweed pods, and several kinds of berries. Also a few other things I can't think of at the moment. Several different kinds of medicinal plants and roots too.


I meant as a trail snack. If youre talking cooked, you can do it like you said, or dip them in batter and fry them (my grandma used to make them that way). Flowers can be battered and fried too. Just make sure all the bugs are out. :lol:


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Let's not forget the garlic mustard! Very tasty cooked or raw. If you don't eat it, at least pull as much of it as you can (invasive species). 
Lambs quarters are also very good.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

itchn2fish said:


> Let's not forget the garlic mustard! Very tasty cooked or raw. *If you don't eat it, at least pull as much of it as you can (invasive species). *
> Lambs quarters are also very good.


No joke there!

It is very good. I like mine in salads!


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

For munching while in the forest or meadow my favorites are wild strawberries and wild asparagas. I will also munch on leeks too but a couple of those in an outing go a long way. 

I had a Chemistry prof. in college who seemed to enjoy telling us about the chemical properties of certain plants as they related to know carcinogens. Some of the compounds apparently disappear if cooked or boiled. I don't remember squat about "real" chemistry but to this day I still will not eat beefsteak morels or fiddle heads whether cooked or raw. FM


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Forest Meister said:


> For munching while in the forest or meadow my favorites are wild strawberries and wild asparagas. I will also munch on leeks too but a couple of those in an outing go a long way.
> 
> I had a Chemistry prof. in college who seemed to enjoy telling us about the chemical properties of certain plants as they related to know carcinogens. Some of the compounds apparently disappear if cooked or boiled. I don't remember squat about "real" chemistry but to this day I still will not eat beefsteak morels or fiddle heads whether cooked or raw. FM


Oh definitely! There are a number of plants you want to cook before eating. Marsh marigold is a perfect example. The greens are very edible once you boil them in water with a couple of water changes. Same with poke weed. I'll eat fiddleheads if I cook them myself and know they are done right, but unfortunately, all fungi is out of the question for me. I am EXTREMELY allergic. Doesn't stop me from gathering them though. My mom loves morels and they make an awesome mothers day present!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Burdock, Brambles, Sheep Sorrel, Chickweed, Red Clover, Miners lettuce, Plantain, Stinging Nettle, Cattail, Wild Ginger, Wild Rose, Amaranth, Wild Garlic, Camas, Violets, Wild Mint, Salsify, Chicory, Wild Sarsaparilla, Dock, Cow Parsnip, Bull Thistle...& more!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

itchn2fish said:


> Burdock, Brambles, Sheep Sorrel, Chickweed, Red Clover, Miners lettuce, Plantain, Stinging Nettle, Cattail, Wild Ginger, Wild Rose, Amaranth, Wild Garlic, Camas, Violets, Wild Mint, Salsify, Chicory, Wild Sarsaparilla, Dock, Cow Parsnip, Bull Thistle...& more!
> View attachment 58386


Man!! I cant wait for warmer days!!!


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Anish said:


> Man!! I cant wait for warmer days!!!


Anish, after looking at the long term forecast I fear you are in for some major heartbreak. FM


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

Queen Anne's lace
Tastes good, just want to make sure you know about poison look alikes.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Forest Meister said:


> Anish, after looking at the long term forecast I fear you are in for some major heartbreak. FM


Believe me, I know :sad:


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

MontcalmCounty said:


> Queen Anne's lace
> Tastes good, just want to make sure you know about poison look alikes.


Definitely don't want any hemlock mix-ups!


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Never got into the greens, I pick blueberries, raspberries, wintergreen berries, morels and oysters.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

swampbuck said:


> Never got into the greens, I pick blueberries, raspberries, wintergreen berries, morels and oysters.


Wish I could eat shrooms.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Forest Meister said:


> For munching while in the forest or meadow my favorites are wild strawberries and wild asparagas. I will also munch on leeks too but a couple of those in an outing go a long way.
> 
> I had a Chemistry prof. in college who seemed to enjoy telling us about the chemical properties of certain plants as they related to know carcinogens. Some of the compounds apparently disappear if cooked or boiled. I don't remember squat about "real" chemistry but to this day I still will not eat beefsteak morels or fiddle heads whether cooked or raw. FM


Stay away from fiddleheads from the Bracken fern. There is evidence that they cause stomach cancer.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Does anyone eat wild water cress? My Dad always claimed it was edible but we never ate any.It grows in a lot of creeks around here.


----------

